# Increased downrating



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Has riders downrating drivers gone up since increased unemployment ended? Feels almost like they're fishing for free rides since they're not getting those fat unemployment checks anymore. I ask because I just started riding again since they cut those checks and it seems I've been getting more downrates than before. Ones that don't make sense, like me swerving and running red lights, which I've never done. Latest one was for speeding. I always go the speed limit or 5 mph slower. I'm constantly getting passed on the highway and busy roads. People abusing the downrating system more than before is the only thing that makes sense to me. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## blueberrypancake (Oct 10, 2021)

I restarted driving for Uber a couple of weeks ago. I just got two 1-star ratings on the same night. I don't have many 1-star ratings in total. I drive mostly in Los Angeles County and Orange County in California.

I suspect the 1-star ratings were from two sets of Indian passengers. In each case, there were 3 of them; they all sat in the back; they all seemed to be recent immigrants (probably visa holders); it was late at night or very early morning; and both rides came with moderate/high surges. It seemed unusual since I almost never have Indian riders.

For one set of them, I suspect at least the one sitting in the middle in the back wasn't wearing his seat belt because he seemed to be bouncing around during the ride. I think this was the ride that came with a driver feedback report that accused me of bad driving. They were talking in an Indian language, and I heard "China" spoken. I'm Asian, and I feel like they just assumed I was Chinese. I think they gave me a 1-star rating just for that and not letting them use the front seat.

(I've noticed from experience that some Indian immigrants seem hostile to Chinese people without any provocation.)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's just the two of you. I drive the late night drunk crowd, am not warm and fuzzy, clean the car once a week or so and have not had any issue with ratings.

Regardless, who cares about stars, if you are over 4.6 you re getting the same pay as me.


----------



## reliablerider (Oct 1, 2021)

After every trip, both the rider and the driver are given an opportunity to rate each other between one and five stars based on their trip experience. Passengers often review drivers the second they step out of the vehicle, so it’s crucial to make your ride a pleasant experience and to be friendly and pleasant when meeting and dropping off your ride


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

This kinda reads like someone from uber support created account just to post these kind of canned comments. I always do my best to give my riders a pleasant experience, if not I'd had been 1 starred off the rode long ago, I've.been driving for uber since 2016. As I stated before one of these recent 1 stars 1 starred me because I didn't cut across 3 lanes of BUSY highway traffic to take a different exit ramp than the one in GPS stated. And ironically she stated the reason she 1 starred me was for dangerous driving.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

don3rd1981 said:


> Has riders downrating drivers gone up since increased unemployment ended? Feels almost like they're fishing for free rides since they're not getting those fat unemployment checks anymore. I ask because I just started riding again since they cut those checks and it seems I've been getting more downrates than before. Ones that don't make sense, like me swerving and running red lights, which I've never done. Latest one was for speeding. I always go the speed limit or 5 mph slower. I'm constantly getting passed on the highway and busy roads. People abusing the downrating system more than before is the only thing that makes sense to me. Anyone else having this problem?


There are basically 2 ways to ensure 5 star ratings each ride and they have nothing to do with how clean your car is or how much you kissed their ass. It's a 2 step process to always get a 5 star rating.

Keep your child locks engaged so only you can open the doors. About 1 minute from the drop off bring up that 5 stars is important to you and so many pax lie, say they'll rate you, and never do. At the drop off say _Hey Pinnochio, I'm going to have to see you rate me 5 stars before I'll let you out of the car"! _
Step 2 is very important to prevent deactivation. Say "_that's a really nice house I (picked up/dropped off) for you". It'd be a shame if you got loose lips and reported this to Uber. No telling what could happen if I had a score to settle with you"! _
Don't forget to wish them a nice day!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> There are basically 2 ways to ensure 5 star ratings each ride and they have nothing to do with how clean your car is or how much you kissed their ass. It's a 2 step process to always get a 5 star rating.
> 
> Keep your child locks engaged so only you can open the doors. About 1 minute from the drop off bring up that 5 stars is important to you and so many pax lie, say they'll rate you, and never do. At the drop off say _Hey Pinnochio, I'm going to have to see you rate me 5 stars before I'll let you out of the car"! _
> Step 2 is very important to prevent deactivation. Say "_that's a really nice house I (picked up/dropped off) for you". It'd be a shame if you got loose lips and reported this to Uber. No telling what could happen if I had a score to settle with you"! _
> Don't forget to wish them a nice day!


I knew that there was a reason why I idolized you, amazingly creative advice to make us extremely successful just handed out! Such a generous soul!! Do you think holding up a gas can when I mentioned having a score to settle would make this even more effective?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I knew that there was a reason why I idolized you, amazingly creative advice to make us extremely successful just handed out! Such a generous soul!! Do you think holding up a gas can when I mentioned having a score to settle would make this even more effective?


Highly Rated drivers have found that visual aids can be a very effective form of communication!


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Seamus said:


> There are basically 2 ways to ensure 5 star ratings each ride and they have nothing to do with how clean your car is or how much you kissed their ass. It's a 2 step process to always get a 5 star rating.
> 
> Keep your child locks engaged so only you can open the doors. About 1 minute from the drop off bring up that 5 stars is important to you and so many pax lie, say they'll rate you, and never do. At the drop off say _Hey Pinnochio, I'm going to have to see you rate me 5 stars before I'll let you out of the car"! _
> Step 2 is very important to prevent deactivation. Say "_that's a really nice house I (picked up/dropped off) for you". It'd be a shame if you got loose lips and reported this to Uber. No telling what could happen if I had a score to settle with you"! _
> Don't forget to wish them a nice day!


I hope you’re joking lol. No way you actually say that stuff. I do a lot of ass kissing though. Asking “how is your night going”🤢 “how was your flight”🤮


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> I hope you’re joking lol. No way you actually say that stuff. I do a lot of ass kissing though. Asking “how is your night going”🤢 “how was your flight”🤮


That isn't ass kissing, it is just basic courtesy found in the service industry.

A while ago a guy in Chicago posted a video about his $400 night or whatever, and bragged about how he used his personality to get big cash tips. I found the level of ass kissing, lying, and cussing to be absolutely disgusting and I won't do it.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

To answer the OP.........no.

I'm curently a perfect 5.00 driver with 11K rides. It will drop again soon, as it seems to fluctuate between 4.96 and 5.00.......


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

I found the best ways to eliminate bad ratings. The first is just giving 5* always. The second is at 2 minutes of waiting at pickup I cancel and drive away. 

Passengers see their rating drop and retaliate often. Politeness and punctuality go hand in hand, there can obviously be exceptions, but I find it easier on my own mood as well to simply move away from the customers who are okay with letting the driver sit there. The wait time pay is a pittance and especially in my city, San Francisco, 2 minutes is ample.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

don3rd1981 said:


> People abusing the downrating system more than before is the only thing that makes sense to me. Anyone else having this problem?


You avoid the problem when you learn to avoid the ghettos.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Down rating is so random. I haven't experienced an uptick in such a trend myself.

Personal example, a couple of months ago I received 3 3* and 1 1* ratings within a 3 week span but none since. I suspect the 1* was an accident as it came from a first time older guy who tipped me $5.

Anyhow, I wouldn't sweat it. You'd have to be a real screw up to rate lower than a 4.6 in my market. Plus, you can't buy food or bills with 5* ratings anyway.


----------

